# Offer price



## denpot29 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

I'm going to view a property about 40 minutes from the coast, 7 minutes from the local town, it's in the mountains but that's perfect for my family.

It's been on the market a while (2 years) and is currently listed at circa €134,000, I'm going to put in a cheeky offer but I'm curious to know what you guys would offer in the current climate.

Regards.

Steve.


----------



## denpot29 (Mar 20, 2017)

I should say thinking of putting in a cheeky offer pending searches etc &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Offer what you think it is worth to you & what you are willing to pay.


----------



## denpot29 (Mar 20, 2017)

If it is what we want, I’m thinking of putting in an initial offer of €110,000.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Why do you call it a 'cheeky' offer?

Do YOU think it's worth more than your offer?


----------



## denpot29 (Mar 20, 2017)

I suppose I call it a cheeky offer as it would be well below listing price.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Go for it and see what happens. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## gm197 (Apr 22, 2012)

Things are worth what people are willing to pay. If it's been listed for two years at 134, it is not worth that much.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gm197 said:


> Things are worth what people are willing to pay. If it's been listed for two years at 134, it is not worth that much.


But, of course, we don't know if it's already been reduced.

As others have said, just offer what YOU think it's worth to YOU!

Remember, you shouldn't be buying as an investment (wrong country for that).


----------



## denpot29 (Mar 20, 2017)

The property has been reduced a fair bit, it’s not really an investment, however over the longer term I’d hope it would increase in value.

My wife flies for an airline so with the option of cheap flights it’ll be for nice weekend breaks plus other holidays mainly.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

It all comes down to the seller's circumstances. It is a cheeky offer, but it's a buyer's market.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Some close friends have their place on at 250k€. They have reduced it gradually from 280k€ over the last year.

Last week they were offered 200k€. They have rejected it.

Just a real example for you, in case it helps.


----------



## Deiter (Sep 24, 2017)

But equally some people I know here in Granada were outbid on an apartment which sold for 7k above its asking price. Obviously every area and each individual property is different.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Deiter said:


> But equally some people I know here in Granada were outbid on an apartment which sold for 7k above its asking price. Obviously every area and each individual property is different.


I would add also that each owner / seller is different.

Many Spanish sellers have no pressure or rush to sell and are less likely (IMO) to drop the price / accept low offers. Some seem to put such high prices that I sometimes wonder if they want to sell at all!!

I also paid more than asking price for my apartment in Madrid (long story, but it was because we bought two parking spaces in the undeground car park in with the price of the apartment).

Here in Madrid, it is not uncommon to see virtually identical apartments with prices as far apart as 25 -30%, and OK, some of the difference could be down to condition / facilities etc, often it's down to the optimism of the agent / owner, needs to actually sell etc.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Just bought a property and thought about offering 10% below asking price. A friend who works for immobilario said there was nothing wrong with it but it can harden some sellers willingness to negotiate further. During the crisis most sellers were told to expect offers well below asking price now however prices have tended to be realistic and many are looking at maybe 4 to 5%. Good luck.


----------



## Hkdave (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi, don't forget that the price you pay must be set against how much the town hall thinks it is worth!


----------

